# Where is the fuel pump located?



## loxarn (Jan 16, 2008)

does anyone know?


----------



## oldsklaudidub (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Where is the fuel pump located? (loxarn)*

In the trunk under the carpet on the hump.
Get yourself the bently repair manual before you start messing with that pump area. There are plastic tabs that can break very easy.


----------

